# Hey there folks :) :)



## Adie (Dec 23, 2003)

Well  I've already posted a thread and everyone on IM has be very kind and helpful 

I though it was about i actually and officialy introduced myself to you all..

I'm a 31 yr old Male from Berkshire 
(about an hour out of London), England
and I'm a professional Graphic/ Web designer.

I lead a pretty actgive lifestyle, I'm a skateboarder and snowboarder, which also keep me fit and trim.

I've been training for just over a year now and I've loved every minute of it, I weigh about the same as I did a year ago but I'm stronger and more ripped. I'm naturally a small guy and it takes maximum effort for me to gain any size, but I promose I'm working on it.

I'm been having a few breating problems at the gym so I'm having to stay away from training until, I've seen a specialist and resolved the matter (see link below)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=25312&goto=newpost

I'm a vegetarian so I guess I'm not doing myself too many favours there either bu i'll just have to work my way around it.

currently I'm taking  a few suppliments:

Nitrotech.   which seems like a waste of time has is very expensive

And Dorien Yate's 'Pro Mass' and Pro recover, which both seem to have some minor benefits.

I'm currently (when breating issues are resolved) considering an 8 week cycle of Deca

My stats:

WEIGHT: 12ST 5 LB (78.8KG) 

HEIGHT: 5' 7.5"

B.M.I: 26.9


MEASUREMENTS 

CHEST 41"

RIGHT BICEP 14"

LEFT BICEP 13.5"

RIGHT LEG 21.5"

LEFT LEG 22.5 "

RIGHT CALF 13.5"

LEFT CALF 14 + QUATER "

WAIST 34"

NECK 15.5"


I've attached my workout routine to this thread if anyones interested

Take care folks!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome Adie !

I'm sure you'll find everything you need to know here.

Gary


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

Ditto! you'll find everything you need to know about muscle and fitness(not the mag) here. Welcome!


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome aboard, you'll love it here!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2003)

Adie welcome to IM!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome to IM bud


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome! I'm usually late, sorry.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome


----------

